# San Jose fans boo Oh Canada



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

> SAN JOSE, Calif. (AP) -- San Jose Sharks fans loudly booed the Canadian national anthem Sunday night before Game 5 of their team's second-round playoff series with the Edmonton Oilers.
> 
> The vociferous booing started from the opening notes of singer Annmarie Martin's rendition of O Canada. While other fans attempted to drown it out by singing along, the boos were audible until the final notes.


http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/20...fs/2006/05/14/bc.hkn.oilers.sharks.anthem.ap/


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

With the way we have been treating foreign dignitaries, I'm about to start booing myself...


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

I really do think it is time that we remove the national athems from being played at the sporting events. Although I dont think that it is going to happen any time soon. It is a disgrace to see when something like this happens, when either side's fans decide to do this.


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

Meh, boors abound everywhere. There appears to be a direct connection between the boor content and the testosterone level. In San Jose they boo, in Edmonton they stab each other. Both idiots.


----------



## Fink-Nottle (Feb 25, 2001)

Yes... if we judged countries by the behaviour of their sporting fans we'd all come out looking pretty bad. Weren't their riots in Edmonton this weekend after a game?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

> Sharks officials thought their crowd was responding to a handful of Canadian fans that apparently could be heard booing the American anthem on the San Jose television feed before Game 4.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nhl/recap?gameId=260514018
spin, spin, spin


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

There were no riots in Edmonton after any game, two guys did get shot tho, and a bus shelter got damaged.

In 2001 there was a riot on Canada Day.

Hey remember 1994, riot on Robson St in Vancouver.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

dona83 said:


> There were no riots in Edmonton after any game, two guys did get shot tho, and a bus shelter got damaged.
> 
> In 2001 there was a riot on Canada Day.
> 
> Hey remember 1994, riot on Robson St in Vancouver.


Actually two guys got stabbed, sadly a nightly occurrence in Edmonton, game or no game. No one was shot.


----------



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

I just checked, of the 25 players on San Jose:
12 are Canadian
8 are European
5 are American

So who were they booing again?


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

SINC said:


> Actually two guys got stabbed, sadly a nightly occurrence in Edmonton, game or no game. No one was shot.


Yup, Edmonton, crime capital of Canada. Brought to you by Conservative social policies.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Edmonton had one of the lowest crime rate in Canada last I lived there in 1993.


----------



## Eidetic (Oct 6, 2003)

i lived in Edmonton for about 8 months in 2002, it's a rough town


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Eidetic said:


> i lived in Edmonton for about 8 months in 2002, it's a rough town




Hmmmm lets see...

Alcohol + excessive amounts of alcohol + bad ass red neck attitude + culture of oil funded entitlement + sunday bible hour + more alcohol + horses + first western PM since the 1980's + pick up trucks + pining for Ralph Klien +gun racks + once in a decade hockey celebration = 1 hockey riot ... new and improved, now with more stabbings. 

Way to go Edmonton! I hope Hamilton can live up to your example.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Booing each other's anthems has cut both ways, off-and-on, for years. Time to ban hockey to ensure this never happens again.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Jonesy: You must really be pissed off to see the conservative movement establishing its agenda so quickly. It shows in your every post. Don't worry--what is being torn apart over the next year can be restored again by the Liberals, given 20 years or so.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Macfury said:


> Jonesy: You must really be pissed off to see the conservative movement establishing its agenda so quickly. It shows in your every post. Don't worry--what is being torn apart over the next year can be restored again by the Liberals, given 20 years or so.


LOL... we'll see come next election, which we know is only 12-18 months away. The fact is that Canada suffers from a splintered left and left/center vote. If you ad up the support for the Liberals (left center), Bloq (left) and NDP (left) it is well known that the real majority of Canadians support left and left of center policies. The polls prove this time and time again... why else are the conservatives moderating their message?

You can't argue that fact. There current government does not represent the politics and the beliefs of the majority of Canadians. Our system is what it is and every so often planets align and the conservatives get into power. Hopefully this time around they won't saddle us with things like Free Trade and Meech Lake. I do give Mulroney credit for implementing the GST and for starting a focus on the environment. I wish the Liberals had taken that and run with it, but they did not.

But my comment about Edmonton was funny...


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Yeah, it was funny!


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I know Oilers fans are guilty of booing the American anthem back when they met the Stars in the playoffs. Really not a proud moment.

Kudos to the few Sharks fans who did try to cancel out the boos by singing O Canada.

Shame on all anthem booers no matter what country you come from and are against.

I hate the Conservatives too, I'm releasing a song stating that hopefully this month.


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

da_jonesy said:


> LOL... we'll see come next election, which we know is only 12-18 months away. The fact is that Canada suffers from a splintered left and left/center vote. If you ad up the support for the Liberals (left center), Bloq (left) and NDP (left) it is well known that the real majority of Canadians support left and left of center policies. The polls prove this time and time again... why else are the conservatives moderating their message?


Wrong. I already debunked this myth before.

The Liberals and their supports are not centre-left. They are centrist. If you were to attach a leaning for the party, it would be to the right.

If their supporters were centre left, why did the NDP only pick up 1.3% of the popular vote in the last election, while the Conservatives picked up something like 8%? Seems like a lot more Liberal supporters jumped ship to the right.

Using your rationale, the majority of Canada votes centrist to centrist right.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

Macfury said:


> Booing each other's anthems has cut both ways, off-and-on, for years. Time to ban hockey to ensure this never happens again.


now THAT's an idea, Macfury! or at least get rid of it as it is now.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Vandave said:


> Wrong. I already debunked this myth before.
> 
> The Liberals and their supports are not centre-left. They are centrist. If you were to attach a leaning for the party, it would be to the right.
> 
> ...


How do you figure? You been indulging the BC "shrooms" lately?

Even, for arguments sake you split the Liberal vote 50/50 with half going to the right and half to the left, the numbers still show the majority of Canadians as being predominantly left of center.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

But centre has been moving right since Pierre "Pinky" Trudeau's days in office.


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

da_jonesy said:


> How do you figure? You been indulging the BC "shrooms" lately?
> 
> Even, for arguments sake you split the Liberal vote 50/50 with half going to the right and half to the left, the numbers still show the majority of Canadians as being predominantly left of center.


Uhhh.... try again... Conservatives are at around 40% right now with the Liberals around 28 to 30%. 1/2 of 28 = 14. Add that to 40%, and you are greater than 50% of the vote.

Ask yourself... at a time when Canadians were extremely fed up with the Liberals, why did the NDP only gain 1.3% of the Vote. Think about it... If Canadians were truly left of centre, their vote percentage would have gone up significantly more.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Macfury said:


> But centre has been moving right since Pierre "Pinky" Trudeau's days in office.



Show me the proof for that statement? I'd say it was the opposite. Many of Mulroney's folks were considered "pink" tories, as were Joe Clarks boys.

Now I would very much agree that the Conservative party itself has moved clearly to the right since the PC days, but I would not for a second make that statement about the population of Canada. 

If you are, please show me some research to back that up.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Macfury said:


> Booing each other's anthems has cut both ways, off-and-on, for years. Time to ban hockey to ensure this never happens again.


Time to ban you I'd say. tptptptp Hate the player, don't hate the game.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Vandave said:


> Uhhh.... try again... Conservatives are at around 40% right now with the Liberals around 28 to 30%. 1/2 of 28 = 14. Add that to 40%, and you are greater than 50% of the vote.
> 
> Ask yourself... at a time when Canadians were extremely fed up with the Liberals, why did the NDP only gain 1.3% of the Vote. Think about it... If Canadians were truly left of centre, their vote percentage would have gone up significantly more.


Now that isn't the case at all... "strategic" voting was a well known phenomenon that detracted from any increase in the NDP numbers.

In addition voter apathy in the government of the day certainly impacted the results. To make any claims that Canada has become Texas north is specious at best. 

You really are grasping at straws. Although with the 50/50 Liberal split argument the numbers do come out in your favour... We still only have a PC minority government. Which is a healthy thing... we eventually will get to see the true colours of the Conservatives and the Liberals got the bitch slapping they deserved.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

dona83 said:


> Time to ban you I'd say. tptptptp Hate the player, don't hate the game.


A joke....it was a joke!!!


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

da_jonesy said:


> Now that isn't the case at all... "strategic" voting was a well known phenomenon that detracted from any increase in the NDP numbers.
> 
> In addition voter apathy in the government of the day certainly impacted the results. To make any claims that Canada has become Texas north is specious at best.
> 
> You really are grasping at straws.


Wow.... talk about grasping at straws.

What the #@% are you talking about? Strategic voting? Voter apathy? Please elaborate.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Vandave said:


> Wow.... talk about grasping at straws.
> 
> What the #@% are you talking about? Strategic voting? Voter apathy? Please elaborate.


What are you new? Or don't you pay attention to Canadian politics?

Strategic Voting

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strategic_Voting

"In the Canadian general election, 2004 and to a lesser extent in the Canadian general election, 2006, strategic voting was a concern for the federal New Democratic Party. In the 2004 election, the governing Liberal Party was able to convince many New Democratic voters to vote Liberal in order to avoid a Conservative government. In the 2006 elections, the Liberal Party attempted the same strategy, with Prime Minister Paul Martin asking New Democrats and Greens to vote for the Liberal Party in order to prevent a Conservative win. The New Democratic Party leader Jack Layton would respond by asking voters to "lend" their votes to his party, suggesting that the Liberal Party would be bound to lose the election regardless of strategic voting."

Voter apathy? why do you think we have a Conservative minority as opposed to a liberal minority.

"apathy |?ap???| noun lack of interest, enthusiasm, or concern "


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Jonesy: I think anyone who uses the Wikipedia as a source loses the argument right away. I'll just go in there and rewrite that article until I like it better...


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Macfury said:


> Jonesy: I think anyone who uses the Wikipedia as a source loses the argument right away. I'll just go in there and rewrite that article until I like it better...



You could, but tell me I am wrong about strategic voting and that the above example is wrong. Regardless of the source, if an answer is the correct one it is a correct answer.

Oooppss sorry, I forgot the conservative motto "The truth shall set you free" and "4 + 4 =5"


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

*Same old story*

Big Deal some don't like a song at a sportainment event. A hundred years from who will care?

As far as Liberal/Conservatives shake em up in a bag and what drops out? Who cares it amounts the same pile of sh...wit!  

Liberal Tory same sad story.tptptptp


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

It's a sad state of affairs when a hockey thread turns into another political cock fight.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

« MannyP Design » said:


> It's a sad state of affairs when a hockey thread turns into another political cock fight.



To quote Slap Shot... "Serious game? This is Hockey!"


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

da_jonesy said:


> What are you new? Or don't you pay attention to Canadian politics?
> 
> Strategic Voting
> 
> ...


Great logic... Let me summarize:

1. Paul Martin asked voters to stratetically vote for the Liberals. THEREFORE, that is proof it happened.
2. The conservatives have a minority, THEREFORE, voter apathy was the reason.

:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I think, instead of talking about the Canadian political centre, someone should talk about centre ice.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

AS: I don't get the reference....


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

^ told you the trusty sidekick would make an appearance


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

No side kicks--this is a hockey town!


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

I wouldn't read to much into other than playoff fever, though Canada was notorious for booing the U.S. anthem between 2002 and 2004


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Come on people move your political stuff off the ice, unless it's a game between Stephen Harper and Paul Martin.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

dona83 said:


> Come on people move your political stuff off the ice, unless it's a game between Stephen Harper and Paul Martin.



Paul retired... we are waiting for "player to be named later"


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

You mean they retired his number.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

da_jonesy said:


> Hmmmm lets see...
> 
> Alcohol + excessive amounts of alcohol + bad ass red neck attitude + culture of oil funded entitlement + sunday bible hour + more alcohol + horses + first western PM since the 1980's + pick up trucks + pining for Ralph Klien +gun racks + once in a decade hockey celebration = 1 hockey riot ... new and improved, now with more stabbings.
> 
> Way to go Edmonton! I hope Hamilton can live up to your example.


For the love of Pete... can we PLEASE not turn every thread into a left wing vs right wing political debate???  

It's starting to get really, really old. 

(Sorry to pick on your post specifically DaJonesy) I really just mean a lot of threads in general lately.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

ehMax said:


> For the love of Pete... can we PLEASE not turn every thread into a left wing vs right wing political debate???
> 
> It's starting to get really, really old.
> 
> (Sorry to pick on your post specifically DaJonesy) I really just mean a lot of threads in general lately.



Hey wait a sec? I made a joke... not the best, but a joke nonetheless.

I think you are unfairly singling me out for persecution on this one. Don't you think it was MacFury's...



> Jonesy: You must really be pissed off to see the conservative movement establishing its agenda so quickly. It shows in your every post. Don't worry--what is being torn apart over the next year can be restored again by the Liberals, given 20 years or so.


comment that really politicized this thread?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

da_jonesy said:


> Hey wait a sec? I made a joke... not the best, but a joke nonetheless.
> 
> I think you are unfairly singling me out for persecution on this one. Don't you think it was MacFury's...
> 
> comment that really politicized this thread?


I don't mean to pick on you at all da_jonesy, and I didn't read all the posts. (I could of even just put up a new post, without even quoting yours). Just in general, so many political posts lately in almost every thread. And we're not even close to any sort of election.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

So, what about those Sens?


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

da_jonesy said:


> Paul retired... we are waiting for "player to be named later"


Huh?

Though out of the playoffs, I thought Paul Martin was still playing (???)
http://www.newjerseydevils.com/2005/html/theteam/profiles.php?ID=70


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

ehMax said:


> I don't mean to pick on you at all da_jonesy, and I didn't read all the posts. (I could of even just put up a new post, without even quoting yours). Just in general, so many political posts lately in almost every thread. And we're not even close to any sort of election.


Not to mention threads. Thanks for noticing. :clap:


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

SINC said:


> Not to mention threads. Thanks for noticing. :clap:


Another brain-fart from the Alberta nonagenarian....

As pointed out to you often, if you don't like it, just stay in the safe haven of the Shang and "how's the weather".... 
I understand that the real world is a scary place for you, with marauding gangs of youth raining death and destruction on the streets of Edmonton and that's just after a hockey game....


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

ehMax said:


> I don't mean to pick on you at all da_jonesy, and I didn't read all the posts. (I could of even just put up a new post, without even quoting yours). Just in general, so many political posts lately in almost every thread. And we're not even close to any sort of election.


Ya, da_jonesy... can't you post your spam in one of the hundres of threads AS has created?


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Ohh look, it's Vandave with his amazing debunking skills... Able to to repeal the laws of common sense and logic in one sentence... How's the kool-aid? Care to talk about hockey?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

ArtistSeries said:


> Another brain-fart from the Alberta nonagenarian....


Such a shame you can't be anything but obnoxious.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

SINC said:


> Such a shame you can't be anything but obnoxious.


I could get a lobotomy and be like you....


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

Aaaarghh! Group hug, remedial arithmetic then back on the ice.

So, how does it look for the Oilers? Plucky but can they keep that up?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I believe they can, especially with home town crowd support. I just hope the 1% of drunks, not hockey fans, don't make trouble after the win.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

ArtistSeries said:


> I could get a lobotomy and be like you....


AS - And just what is the intent of that statement? Personal attacks aren't cool.

This thread really has been derailed long enough. I've closed it, since it's not going anywhere productive and there are threads actually about politics that are better suited.


----------

